# Need Some Help... Gill Curl?



## ten94300zx (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys i have had my piranha for several yrs since it was about 2in and is now on the 7-8in range.. I always took care of him feeding it and cleaning the tank.. But i had to move out from living with my brother when i had my daughter and just left the tank at my brothers place and he said he would take care of him.. Well that was 3yrs ago and he just moved about a month ago so i decided to take my fish back and the tank wasnt the cleanest ive seen it we can say that for sure... so i cleaned it out really well and did a water change (btw its a 55g tank if that matters) i have never been the fish guru by anymeans and today i was informed that he has Gill Curl which i really know nothing about.. I read a little on it and seeing some of the good feedback on here i was hoping maybe you guys ccould tell me if this is all he has and hopefully nothing else also how to correct the issue of the Curl and to prevent it in the future... Im going to get some pics and put them up so you can see him.. Thanks in advance for any and all feedback and help..

When i just took these pics i noticed he must of rammed himself on the lip so i took a pic of that as well, he doesnt like the lights on in his tank and gets pretty wild... But here is the pics if you need more ill do my best like i said he hates the lights so its hard to light it up and get him to sit and do a photo shoot..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it does look like it's got some gill curl and maybe even a cloud eye on the other side (see the reflection on glass)


----------



## ten94300zx (Apr 3, 2005)

I just looked at his left eye and it looks like it is starting to cloud in the middle in like a oblong shape... What could the cause's of this be?? I know the Gill Curl is from poor water conditions... Which i think i have under control now but im still gonna get it tested to make sure. What may cause the cloudy eye? How can i fix that and as far as the curl will it continue to progress if the water is good now or will it just stay the way it is? Id like to get everything under control and possibly attempt removal of the curl but im not sure yet.. I found out of a guy who will buy him and fix him up and then resell it so i may just leave it to a pro.. Not sure what to do...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep the water clean and the cloudy eye will go away. Keep the water clean and you will keep the gc from worsening though the only reliable way to fix it is to physically cut it off in a minor surgury. At this point is may not need surgury but surgury now will be alot easier and safer then down the road if the gill curl worsens.


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually had a question about gill curl too and saw this post so i thought i might as well add on. does a piranha have to be a certain size before it gets big enough to get gill curl? my rbp is around 7" and about a year and a half old, could he be getting it? he has a tiny tear on his gill an a piece of skin about the size of 1 scale pulled on his gill. Also the edge of his gill (top to bottom) seems a little white and its making me suspicious.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Talonfal said:


> I actually had a question about gill curl too and saw this post so i thought i might as well add on. does a piranha have to be a certain size before it gets big enough to get gill curl? my rbp is around 7" and about a year and a half old, could he be getting it? he has a tiny tear on his gill an a piece of skin about the size of 1 scale pulled on his gill. Also the edge of his gill (top to bottom) seems a little white and its making me suspicious.


They do not need to be a certian size to get gill curl. All fish in poor water conditions are at risk. As for your fish, without pics its hard to say but it does sound like the development of a curl. on the other had it could be as simple as a nick from a rock or possibly a tank mate? pics are needed to verify forsure.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Do water changes until your nitrAtes are @ a good level.

Target levels are 0ppm-15ppm.

Get a good nitrate test kit, and bust out the siphon!

Make sure your filters' mechanical media is not clogged. If it is, only rinse it in a bucket of tank water.
If you do it in tap water, you will loose your bacteria that you need to rid your tank of ammonia and nitrItes.

IMO, you can do a larger water change, then wait a few hrs, take a nitrAte test, and if you are still over 20ppm or so, do small water changes every day or every other day until the levels get below 20ppm.

Hope that helped


----------

